# Media/broadcast jobs for English-speaking foreigners?



## DanNFLD (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello,
I was wondering what the likelihood of a native English speaker foreigner landing a job in the news/broadcast industry of China was? 

I've graduated a Film & Video Production program and have several years work experience with the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (our national news/broadcast channel) as a video editor/videographer, for both local and national broadcast.

Are there English-language channels that hire foreigners with broadcast training and experience? Is there any real demand, or is that reserved for locals who speak English?

Thanks for any input!


----------

